# Your Best FOREIGN Film EVER??



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine has to be 
Jean De Florette
Manon Des Sources


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 27, 2011)

_Let the Right One In_ is a bit overrated, but it's definitely worth watching. 

_Pan's Labyrinth_ is my favourite foreign film.

I've heard good things about the _Trois Couleurs_ trilogy; I'm planning to watch _Blue_ tonight and _White_ and _Red_ tomorrow. 

_City of God_ is an excellent movie.

There's a French one called _Amelie_ which I absolutely hated, but you might like it. Worth a try.

_Battle Royale. _One of my faves; it's about a group of school children that are drugged and taken to a remote island. They're then tasked with taking part in the "Battle Royale program", which is pretty much a killing game. The last survivor wins. It might seem gratuitous . . . and it is, but I loved it. 

_Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, My Neighbour Totoro, Howl's Moving Castle, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Grave of the Fireflies, Akira_.

_Kung Fu Hustle_ is quite funny.

_Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
_
I remember watching _Solaris_ when I was about twelve. Loved it.

_I've Loved You So Long. _Never seen it; heard great things about it.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for that Bruno.
Nice list there. 
You definetely on a colour roll there..haha:joyous:
Let the Right One In..is that political?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 27, 2011)

Let The Right One In is basically a vampire movie, but not in the way you'd expect. It's about a young Swedish boy who's a bit of an oddball, gets bullied quite a lot. He befriends this equally odd girl, and it just goes on from there, exploring their dark but sweet relationship.

The title does sound kinda political actually .


----------



## moderan (Sep 27, 2011)

Z
Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting although when you do look at the movie and you think of the title they actually have no correlation whatsover.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 27, 2011)

I assume the title means "be careful which vampire you invite into your room". Let the right one in.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah.
Now it makes sense.
I did think something else though..:sneakiness:
_''I would not let anyone in I do not know let alone a vampire'' _


----------



## DuKane (Sep 27, 2011)

Two that are right up their:


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

DuKane said:


> Two that are right up their:
> 
> View attachment 2360 View attachment 2361


Now that is what I call style.
Very goo films indeed.


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 27, 2011)

I enjoyed those two you mentioned in your first post, Nacian. I also enjoyed "Mongol," a semi-historical film about Genghis Khan and his rise to power. It was spoken supposedly in "authentic Mongolian." I don't care; it made a great action film, and could be considered an Asian "300."


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

beanlord I have never heard of it..it looks impressive.
So was the cast also mongolian?


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, seeing as they were all East Asian, I would say that they had some Mongol in them.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL, what's foreign to you might not be foreign for others. This is a worldwide forum!

Anyway, movies from countries other than my own that I have enjoyed include "Black Orpheus" and "Cidade de Deus/City of God" (Brazil), "Hand in Hand" (England), "Salaam Bombay!" (India), "Grand Slam" (Italy), and "The Harder They Come" (Jamaica).


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 27, 2011)

Wages of Fear - We had the school's French Assistante sitting behind us, he gave us the correct translations of the rude bits...


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Sep 27, 2011)

Gotta go with _Life is Beautiful_. It's an Italian film about a man and his son who are taken into a German concentration camp.  The man convinces his son that it's all just a game, and the kid innocently plays along, emerging completely unscathed from the experience due to his father's efforts.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> Gotta go with _Life is Beautiful_. It's an Italian film about a man and his son who are taken into a German concentration camp.  The man convinces his son that it's all just a game, and the kid innocently plays along, emerging completely unscathed from the experience due to his father's efforts.


That sounds just surreal and yet very clever and unique.
I have never seen it...


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Troll hunter


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Zu - Warriors from the magic mountain.


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Gamer for reminding me about "Life Is Beautiful." It's incredible and it's based on a true story. The really weird part about it is that the guy who played the father was actually the son in real life. Mind blowing.


----------



## Winston (Sep 27, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> Gotta go with _Life is Beautiful_. It's an Italian film about a man and his son who are taken into a German concentration camp.  The man convinces his son that it's all just a game, and the kid innocently plays along, emerging completely unscathed from the experience due to his father's efforts.



Saw it in college.  If that movie doesn't touch something inside you, you're dead.

I think I need to watch it again now.  And Nacian, see it.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

beanlord56 said:


> Thanks Gamer for reminding me about "Life Is Beautiful." It's incredible and it's based on a true story. The really weird part about it is that the guy who played the father was actually the son in real life. Mind blowing.


Really!!!
I am absolutely amased! such powerful mind it is truly out of this world.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 28, 2011)

(yojimbo)


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw this movie ages and ages ago, it was dubbed into English . It was a big hit when Kung Fu was all the rage back in the early 70,s. I loved it..lol


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

wow these films look out of this world..what is the first one about?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> View attachment 2384
> 
> I saw this movie ages and ages ago, it was dubbed into English . It was a big hit when Kung Fu was all the rage back in the early 70,s. I loved it..lol


Is that a German film?


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 28, 2011)

Disregard my previous post. I was wrong. CURSE YOU SASQUATCH CALDWELL FOR LYING TO ME!!!!!!! That still doesn't hinder the fact that "Life Is Beautiful" is, well, a very beautiful film.

Another is "Ultramarines." Technically, it's not a foreign film because it was made in the UK, but hey, that's foreign to an American such as myself. Despite it's very slow pace, the usage of the Ultramarines chapter for the Space Marines (I'd much rather see the Blood Angels, Dark Angels, or Black Templars) and Chaos (I'd rather see Tyranids, Tau, Eldar, or even Orks for crying out loud), and some rather bad animation here and there, it was very good.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

never seen it.
I must be living in a different world.:adoration:


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Is that a German film?



No it was Asian but not sure Japan China maybe ?


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 28, 2011)

Nacian said:


> wow these films look out of this world..what is the first one about?



It's classic. Set in Berlin, there is a serial killer that preys on children. The police have had no luck in finding him, so they've resorted to constant raiding of the criminal hangouts. Feeling the pressure from the police, the heads of the Berlin underworld decide to take matters into their own hands and hunt down the killer. It isn't a bloody movie at all, rather a suspenseful noir.

Yojimbo is a Japanese film, influenced by American Westerns. It follows Yojimbo, a warrior who offers his services to a group of high end clients to protect them, by convincing each one they need protection from the other.

Det Sjunde Inseglet translates to The Seventh Seal. It's a story about a Knight, Antonius who returns from war. He has a habit of playing chess alone on the beach. They day he returns from the war, a stranger is waiting by his chessboard. To everyone else, they can't see the stranger, they think he's just playing chess by himself. Very early on, Antonius realizes that the stranger is Death, and he challenges Death to a game of chess to prolong his life.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 29, 2011)

The Daywatch/Nightwatch films are good too. I think they're Russian.


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

La Haine, or City of God. I like some of the Japanese horror films too though, stuff like Ringu and The Grudge.


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Or Old Boy. I hear they're remaking that one, which is a crying shame I think.


----------



## Syren (Oct 4, 2011)

Bichunmoo.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 4, 2011)

Syren said:


> Bichunmoo.


Is this an asian film Syren?


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 4, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Is this an asian film Syren?



Bichunmoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yes


----------

